# Spurs @ Grizzlies Game Thread--11.03.03



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

<center>







*San Antonio Spurs vs  Memphis Grizzlies*









*11/03/2003, 8:00PM EST

The Pyramid, Memphis, TN.
* 





































*Vs.*






































</center>
The Spurs will still be without Tony Parker and use Heal and Hart in tonight's game. 

The Grizzlies are coming off a win against the Houston Rockets.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TP doesn't play, the Grizz will win it


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I agree they dont have any depth at PG and Speedy was such a great back-up for Parker last season. However, as long as Duncan plays the way he can, they'll have a good chance.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Spurs should be able to take this game regardless of Parker's situation. The Spurs have played ugly basketball so far, and I don't see the Grizzlies being able to play ugly and beat the Spurs. "Ugly" meaning high TO's, and low FG %. Overall, I think that the perimeter play of both teams will determine the outcome of the game, because both teams have a trio of good perimeter players in Ginobili-Mercer-Turkoglu, and Miller-Posey-Battier.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I haven't seen enough of him but so far I am kind of disappointed with Ginobili. I guess he is getting used to starting and it is showing in his performance. He was a spark off the bench last season and I have to say with him starting now, the spurs will lack that punch, that X factor from the bench. 

But overall, I agree with you in that the Spurs should win this. I almost forgot they also have Robert Horry


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

No PG to match JWill...
This game will be very hard to win !!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

This should be a really fun game to watch. Seems Gasol is slow out of the gate, although this won't be a good game to bust out with TD on him, and him having to play D on TD.

-Petey


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> I haven't seen enough of him but so far I am kind of disappointed with Ginobili. I guess he is getting used to starting and it is showing in his performance. He was a spark off the bench last season and I have to say with him starting now, the spurs will lack that punch, that X factor from the bench.
> 
> But overall, I agree with you in that the Spurs should win this. I almost forgot they also have Robert Horry


Manu needs a PG. When TP returns I can see his numbers going up.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Manu needs a PG. When TP returns I can see his numbers going up.


Agreed. My other comment was about the Spurs bench in general because they don't have Manu or Steve Kerr coming off the becn to give them a quick spurt. I was just wondering who the Spurs think might fill that role.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

rasho tearing it up early on!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They don't really run any plays for Gasol. He is your franchise and they don't go feature him. He needs to go to a team that features him.

And as I am writing this he dunks. Shut up NM10.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan is tearing it up....hopefully his ankle is alright....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im really into this game. I got J Williams, Turkoglu, Ginobli, and Malik Rose on my fantasy team. I hope all of em do well


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> im really into this game. I got J Williams, Turkoglu, Ginobli, and Malik Rose on my fantasy team. I hope all of em do well


Malik Rose is a beast! J Will is a top 10. U got a decent team there.

Coming back to the game, seems like the Spurs have it under control.




Just caught it, how is Duncan's ankle, any updates?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan won't be back, and neither will Popovich....he got ejected, and slightly bumped the official, so Pop might be gone another game too. Duncan's ankle injury didn't sound real serious, but once he got re-taped, Duncan said he couldn't go back in.

Malik Rose is playing like crap. Take his sorry *** out and put in Robert Horry.

No masked cursing.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Big loss for the Spurs. Hope he returns in the next game. With Parker out, this is the last thing they want right now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, just about every one significant to the team got hurt, or was booted from the game. There still shouldn't be any excusese though, we had an opportunity to win the game at the end, but started playing out of control. We made the game sloppy and ugly, which should have benefited the Spurs, but in the end the Grizzlies made the big plays.

Jason Hart didn't do too bad by the way, 4 points, 8 assists, 8 rebounds. Not bad for a guy who wasn't even going to be in the NBA if it hadn't been for Carter's injury. I would like to see Hart try to score a little more than he does, but he needs to push the ball more also. The Grizzlies are a good offensive team in transition, but aren't good defensively in transition, so I thought we should have pushed the ball more. 

What's up with Horry's PT? He's gettting no love from the coaching staff. Mercer wasn't getting love either until he came off the bench and started scoring. 

Overall we aren't playing well, even though we are faced with some injuries. Someone has to take over on offense besides Duncan, and it should be Ginobili.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

whatever happened to Ginobili? I read he was sidelined as well ?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

well like i was watching the game and like he kinda i dunno did something to his ankles and he was down for a lil' bit but got up... he only played a lil' bit and was side lined...  mayn dis sux.. parker wont be back 'til thurs or not even! i heard duncan myte miss few games....arghhh


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> whatever happened to Ginobili? I read he was sidelined as well ?


He fell down and went boom. Happened in the closing minutes. He either twisted his ankle or banged his hip -- I didn't see the play, just the aftermath of it.

The Spurs played a close game despite not having their best three players down the stretch, not to mention the head coach (although Carlesimo is more than capable). I was wondering where in the world Mercer was. He kept the team in it, if you ask me, until Watson, Williams, Miller, and Posey made some big plays at the end.

Hopefully, we'll be able to play you guys at full strength next time.


----------

